# abit an7 sata hard drive



## big_stingray (Mar 22, 2009)

I recently solved a tricky problem. I would like to share my experience to help others.

Things started when I try to hook a Hitachi Ultrastar 1TB sata II hard drive to my abit an7 mother board. Computer freezes at bios stage, hard drive model was correctly identified but not its capacity. System halted at that stage.

Initially I though it was a mismatch between sata1 and sata2 since ultrastar is sata2 and an7/built in sil3112 sata controller supports only sata1. I tuned down the hard drive to sata1 using 'feature tool' from hitachi website. Nothing changed. 

Then I found old versions of sil3112 bios doesn't support big hard drives(over 500G?). I went to silicon image website, got latest bios (4284.bin, published on Dec 2008). However, I couldn't flash it to EPROM since an7 has sil3112 built in. Tool (updflash.exe) from silicon image handles only add-on controller on PCI cards.

I went to abit website and found their latest bios (an7_19.bin) was published in 2005. It doesn't support big hard drive either.

Now the problem boils down to integrating latest sata bios (4284.bin) into latest motherboard bios (an7_19.bin) and flash it to EPROM.

cbrom came to rescue. the following three commands replaces whatever sata bios in an7_19.bin with latest sata bios:

'cbrom6 an7_19.bin /pci release' choose sata bios and hit enter. this command releases sata bios component from MB bios file.

'cbrom6 an7_19.bin /pci 4284.bin' this command integrates latest sata bios into MB bios file.

'cbrom6 an7_19.bin /d' double check 4284.bin is there.

flash an7_19.bin into eprom using awdflash.exe provided on abit website.

set jumper and clear CMOS as AN7 manual says.

That's all. I hope it helps someone.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

impressive .............. thanks for sharing ray:


----------



## big_stingray (Mar 22, 2009)

someone asked for bios files I used. In the attached zip file, you will find 
an7_19.bin and 4284.bin.

first one is mother board bios file AFTER my modification. It has 4284.bin embedded in it. please flash it into eprom using tools from abit. second one (4284.bin) is the silicon image bios file for sil3112. 

good luck.


----------



## grin4unx (May 4, 2009)

hey stringray - i didn't get a chance (yet!) to use ur BIOS trick, but I wanted to thank u for posting this helpful tip anyway. U dah man!

I was lucky and my AN7 mobo/BIOS is happy in addressing the new 1TB Samsung SATA2 drive right off the bat from installation. woohoo! Of course the system will address the drive in 1.5G mode, but no big deal for my situation. I'm still formatting the drive right now, but Winbloz hasn't complained about seeing it or working with it. So far. 

I flashed my AN7 board a few years back to get it up to rev 19, which as u know is the latest and last update Abit will make. I'm wondering what else might be different between our boards. I think I picked mine up in 2004 but couldn't tell u much more about any revision on the hardware. I'm just glad it's worked. Maybe I'll be bold and put in another SATA, but not pushing my luck. HA

I'm wondering, if I ever put a 2GB in this box, will I be lucky with the BIOS being able to deal with it all cleanly (some other hidden limit maybe??). I'm still on XP, btw, and may be using something different if I grow to another/bigger drive. Vista probably will run too slow on this box. 

thanx for ur efforts and 411.


----------



## big_stingray (Mar 22, 2009)

It might be the hard drive. I have a hitachi 1TB. I figured out the problem by reading a thread somewhere about Hitachi 1TB not being recognized. However, that gay didn't have AN7. If my memory serve me correct, he resolved the problem by simply flashing MB manufacture's latest bios file....

If I were you, I would stick to Samsung....


----------



## TxBigRed (May 15, 2009)

I just wanted to say a BIG THANK YOU !! to Big Stingray. I just bought 2 1T seagate drives from NewEgg only to find out, like you, that the sata bios locked up when displaying the size on my Abit AN7. Thought I was going to have to order a controller for it. Found your message on a Google search. Thanks again for your post.

Dave


----------



## kupson (Jul 1, 2009)

Dear Mr. S,

I love you.

In a healthy, normal, non-inappropriate way.

Thank you.

K


----------



## jesaja (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks a milion for sharing this information! I had been spending 5 hours trying to get my new Samsung 1Tb drive to work with my AN7 but no matter what I tried (including the latest BIOS from Abits support pages) I couldn't get the damn thing to recognize the drive's size and getting through the SATA startup phase. After finding your post I created a new boot CD with your modified BIOS and finally got it running.

I was about to give up on my AN7 but now I don't have to change it for a couple of more years. It really is a good motherboard despite Abit's unability to keep the BIOS updates flowing. :upset:

Thanks again! :grin:

/Martin


----------



## pviappiani (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: abit an7 sata bioses*

Hello,
I'm Paolo from La Spezia, Italy.
In the past months I did a lot of work on testing various SATA Sil3112 Bioses for my old ABIT AN7 motherboard. In that machine I have two IDE-ATAPI 500 GB HITACHI HDD's and two SATA 1 TB HITACHI HDD's; there is a number of OS'es installed (MS-DOS 6.22, MS-DOS 7.10, Windows 98, Windows ME, Win NT4 SP6, Win 2KSP4, WIN XP Pro SP3, Win Server 2003 SP2, Windows Vista SP2, Windows 7 RC and Linux Ubuntu).
All the OS'es are handled by the best OS manager I know (currently - and unfortunately - discontinued by Avanquest): System Commander V9.04 and they work 100% OK.
This OS Manager is installed in the first 2047MB FAT-16 partition (the so-called "MultiFAT partition") of the first IDE HDD and provides booting from any partition of the IDE and SATA HDD's.
My work around the Sil3112 BIOS started several months ago, when I decided to replace my old 500 GB SATA HDD's with two 1-TB Units, in order to have the newer ones not only recognized by the motherboard BIOS, but also by the System Commander partitioning scheme.
After a lot of work, I found that in my situation the latest version of the Sil3112 BIOS that can be used without any sort of problem problem is the 4.2.50 (file "4250.bin").
So I recommend you all to use this version of SATA BIOS: in my opinion the later versions cause various problems concerning both the partition geometry and the system boot.
In addition, I warn you all from using "Bios Agent/e-Support" for upgrading the AN7 BIOS: there is the risk your machine no longer boots (unless you hava a BIOS Savior).
You can find more details in the text of a message I recently sent to ABIT-Europe support (in the Netherlands) that appears below.
Glad if what I experienced is useful for anyone!
Regards,

Paolo

TEXT OF THE MESSAGE TO ABIT-SUPPORT (the "AN7.zip" file is also attached):

To: [email protected]
Attention Mr. Jos Mommersteeg 

Dear Jos:

some time has passed since your kind reply to my support request of July 12 concerning a possible BIOS upgrade for old ABIT AN7 motherboards.
In these months I ran many tests on my AN7: not only I upgraded the BIOS by the one you sent me (the one that incorporates the SiliconImage SATA Bios V4.2.50), but I went a step further.
By the proper use of the "CBROM" program I was also able to release the SATA Bios component from the MB Bios File and to integrate other versions into it, just for testing purposes.
I tried the following Sil3112 Bios versions: V4.2.50 (the one that is integrated into the BIOS you sent), V4.2.76, V4.2.79, V4.2.83 and the latest one V4.2.84.
Now I wish to let you know the results of my tests:
- V4.2.50: Without any doubt, it is the BEST Sil3112 BIOS version that can be embedded into the AN7 Bios: it allows the use of 1 TB SATA HDD's (that are regularly recognized) and does not show any additional problem.
- Later V4.2.76, V4.2.79, V4.2.83 and V4.2.84 version: all of them at first seem to work properly (in the sense that 1 TB HDD's are recognized), but - in particular with the V4.2.83 and the V4.2.84 versions - the Disk geometry is different and incompatible with the V4.2.50 one. Furthermore, in some of those later versions there are serious booting problem (you cannot boot from a SATA Disk, from an USB disk or from both of them). This is particularly evident when also IDE-ATAPI HDD's are present and a MULTI-FAT partition resides in the first IDE HD.
I made a lot of tests by using Acronis DiskDirector 10 and Avanquest System Commander 9.04 and the results were always the same.
In conclusion: the BIOS you sent me (an7_a19.bin combined with the latest Sil3112 BIOS ROM 4250.bin) is in my opinion just the best possible one for the AN7 motherboard, and it is absolutely not worth to replace its Sil3112 BIOS ROM with newer versions.
At last, I chose this one for my machine and I am very satisfied: I can use my boot manager System Commander with no limitations and also I have full access to my two 500 GB IDE HDD's and to my two 1 TB SATA HDD's.
So I thank you very very much for your assistance, Jos.
I would like that what I experienced could be of help for some AN7 users, so please feel free to divulgate these info's as you like.
In this spirit, just a few words of warning against the use of the Phoenix software "Bios Agent/e-Support" too: they send you a wrong BIOS version, not a real useful upgrade!
I experienced this just when I was working on my AN7 motherboard: Bios Agent advised me that a new BIOS Version was needed and I received from "e-Support" a BIOS file that didn't work at all. Thanks to my BIOS Savior I was able to revert to the original AN7 BIOS without consequences (but if a "normal" user has not the BIOS Savior installed he has to remove and re-program the BIOS chip in order to have his machine working again!).
Attached you'll find the compressed file "AN7.zip", in which you'll find all the Sil3112 bioses I've tested and also the file I received from e-Support for my AN7: in the "differences.txt" file there are shown the content of their bad BIOS file (incidentally, it contains the 4.2.47 Sil3112 BIOS Version that cannot handle 1 TB SATA disks!!!) in comparison with the one of your right AN7_a19.bin file. No further comment is needed!

It was a pleasure for me to have met you, Jos!
Best regards and greetings from Italy!

Paolo


----------



## astjohn (Oct 4, 2009)

Thank you for your hard work.

This saved my day!


----------



## b3ennyk (Oct 23, 2009)

big_stingray - ray: - you're the man! Thoroughly recommend your solution and kudos for coming up with it!


----------



## killuall (Dec 2, 2009)

ray: I think i love you ray:
THX for hard work.


----------



## ATLien (Jan 2, 2010)

big_stingray said:


> I recently solved a tricky problem. I would like to share my experience to help others.
> 
> Things started when I try to hook a Hitachi Ultrastar 1TB sata II hard drive to my abit an7 mother board. Computer freezes at bios stage, hard drive model was correctly identified but not its capacity. System halted at that stage.
> 
> ...


I find this quite odd..Was this drive used as an OS drive, or storage?

I have the same board and bios, and I've ran 500GB, and 750GB hard drives no problem, when used as storage. But of course my OS drive was 80GB...all WD drives too.


----------



## knutta_s (Jan 4, 2010)

I've had a bit of trouble with this, as I am running Ubuntu Linux. At last I've come up with a solution, and figured I would share it here with you.

I've created an iso file containing the Abits bios-update with the exeption of the AN7_19.bin beeing the binary file uploaded by big_stingray. This is on a bootable disk-image containing FreeDos, available from freedos.org.

All you have to do to get this working is to burn the iso-file to a CD-R, in linux this is done with the following command:


```
cdrecord -v FDOS.iso
```
BUT: THIS IS IMPORTANT! When the system is booting from the CD you have to push F5 to avoid some files to be loaded(autoexec and some other file should not be loaded... a .bat and a .sys file I seem to recall). There is not much time to do this, so PAY ATTENTION, it will ask you to push them. If it asks you to start DOS in High or something you're to late, and need to reboot... If you try with this files loaded the flashing won't start..

When you are in dos-mode simply type RUNME.BAT and hit enter. Follow the instructions on the screen, and enjoy

The procedure for creating this iso-file can be found here:


```
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318789
```
Send me a PM if you have any question as I am not a very active member....


----------



## b1222645 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thank you very, very much. I was going to have to purchase a new SATA controller or motherboard (and cpu and memory etc) to get that shiny new 1tb drive working. If we ever meet, I owe you a case of beer! ray:


----------



## joaoptc (Jan 18, 2010)

I just had the problem that pviappiani described.
I just got a 1.5T Seagate ST31500341AS.
I produced my BIOS version with the last SiI Driver 4284.bin
Initially, the Device serial was detected, but not the size.
After the Update, it recognized the size, but started to show NTLDR Missing.
I am able to boot the windows CD, load the configuration GUI. Even restore Windows.
But as soon as I try a normal boot, the message is there again.
I will try 4250.bin
Will let you know the results.


----------



## joaoptc (Jan 18, 2010)

Forgot to say.....
The error, I am getting on my other SATA device, that was working fine before the update.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the best way to run large drives is off a pci slot sata controller card or pci-express sata controller card 

I would try flashing the bios back to the original one


----------



## joaoptc (Jan 18, 2010)

Returned to original BIOS (4.2.47) and my SATA 320G is working again ....
Applied the 4.2.50 and all seems fine  Both HDs are working great !!!
If you guys ever came to Brazil (Soccer World Cup or Olympics) , give me a ping. For sure I will pay you a lot of bears


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

well done ray:


----------



## Zeke-SE (Jan 24, 2010)

Used big_stingray's files and connected my Samsung 750gb harddrive. Works very well  .
Very much appreciate your work since i cant fit any more controllercards in my pcislots .
Big thanx


----------



## plchwpi (Feb 17, 2010)

CAN YOU ALL GIVE ME THE BIOS FILE (AN7_19 EMBEDDED SI3112 's 4250.BIN)?? THANKS SO MUCH


----------



## pviappiani (Jul 31, 2009)

Here is the file, plchwpi !
Hope it is useful for you!
Regards,
pviapp


----------



## Chicu (Mar 4, 2010)

It works great. THANKS!


----------



## Moose9684 (Mar 26, 2010)

Can someone post or direct me to a step by step process for this? I've never flashed a BIOS before.


----------



## troy1001 (Apr 6, 2010)

would also love a step by step


----------



## knutta_s (Jan 4, 2010)

Quite simple. If you see my earlier post, there is a zip-file attached. Inside this file there is an iso-image. Burn this to a CD by using your tool of choice. Anything goes, as long as it is capable of burning a .iso-image.

Insert the CD into your computer and restart. When the computer is starting up, enter BIOS and set primary boot device to CD. (Del to enter BIOS, select Advanced BIOS Features, and set CDROM as First Boot Device and Hard Disk as Second Boot Device - Push enter when the red line is over the option you want to alter, choose correct device, and enter again. Esc to return to main menu, choose save&exit, and Yes, the machine now reboots...)

Now the computer is rebooting and is set to boot from the CDROM. After some seconds it will ask to boot from CD. Push any key to do so.

Now in the blink of a second the machine will ask you if you want to load some files, amongst them autoexec.bat. This is something you don't want. Push F5 to not load them. If you get the question whether you'd like to start DOS in High or not appears you'r too late. It is not a big deal, but you'll need to restart and try again.

When you have passed the last step, type "RUNME.BAT", and follow onscreen instructions. The job pretty much does itself from this point on.

The computer will restart automatically, or you will get explicit information on when to restart. DO NOT RESTART WHILE THE UPDATE IS BEEING INSTALLED!!!! THEN YOU WILL BE IN A WORLD OF ****!!

For the record, I take no responsibility for the result of your actions while updating.


----------



## Moose9684 (Mar 26, 2010)

thanks, I had a friend help me a few days after my post... the files work great. I appreciate you helping out too.


----------



## qquizz (May 16, 2010)

Works as advertised. Thank you very much for posting this. My brother now has a viable computer for his media files.


----------



## qquizz (May 16, 2010)

The 1TB drive is now recognized and booting fine, but I still cannot boot to cd/dvd from the new Liteon Burner ihas424-98. Any ideas?

I am also noticing that the post screen reports BIOS 4.2.84


----------



## pviappiani (Jul 31, 2009)

Dear qquizz:
Please revert to the Sil BIOS 4.2.50! You'll find the needed file attached to my previous post.
It works fine and it allows booting from CD/DVD and also from USB, and at the same time it recognizes 1 TB drives correctly.
The procedure is the same you already used: make a bootable CD (or a bootable floppy if you can't boot from CD) with real MS-DOS and flash the file "an7_a19.bin" you'll find in the archive I posted.
Everything should go OK, please let me know.
Best wishes,

Paolo


----------



## ATLien (Jan 2, 2010)

pviappiani said:


> Dear qquizz:
> Please revert to the Sil BIOS 4.2.50! You'll find the needed file attached to my previous post.
> It works fine and it allows booting from CD/DVD and also from USB, and at the same time it recognizes 1 TB drives correctly.
> The procedure is the same you already used: make a bootable CD (or a bootable floppy if you can't boot from CD) with real MS-DOS and flash the file "an7_a19.bin" you'll find in the archive I posted.
> ...


The 4284 worked for me in all phasesray:

Now, I was wondering...Is there a way to circumvent the Channel/Serial Link speed, from a Gen.1 (1.5Gb/s) to a Gen.2 (3.0Gb/s)? Or is it just plain impossible with this board?
Thanks!:wave:


----------



## eviliser (Dec 27, 2010)

how to use cbrom and the an7 etc? can someone tell me.. thnx


----------



## bytesaber (Feb 14, 2011)

big_stingray and pviappiani,

Thank you so much for your help. You saved the day! I love this old motherboard and look forward to using it even more now with my new 1TB drives. As a multiboot user, I will also now avoid trouble and wasted time by using 4250 instead. Everything appears to be working great.

Thank you! ray:
-bytes


----------



## pviappiani (Jul 31, 2009)

La Spezia, Italy, Feb. 18, 2011

Hello guys!

This is to let you know that the latest version of Sil3112 SATA bios is the 4.4.02 (that currently appears on the SiliconImage website).
By the use of CBROM I integrated the latest SATA bios into the latest AN7 bios and I flashed into eprom.
After a two-week + testing I can say that everything works OK in my machine, the two SATA 1 tB HDD's I have are correctly recognized and properly working.
The 4.4.02 version seems to work a bit slower than the 4.2.50 (maybe it is only an impression) but it does not show the inconveniences of the 4.2.84 version, so maybe I keep the 4.4.02 version or I revert to the 4.2.50 (I'll decide later).
Anyway I'm attaching the file "an7_4402.zip" here. It contains the file "an7_a19.bin" (i.e. the latest motherboard bios integrating the Sil 4.4.02 SATA bios that can be directly flashed into the eprom).
This is without any responsibility of mine, everything is done at your risk.
An useful advice is to backup your current bios first and to make use of a "BIOS Savior"!
Best wishes and regards,

Paolo


----------



## ruddevil (Feb 18, 2011)

Many thanks for this. Recently my cousin who inherited my Abit AN7 rig ran out of disk space and based on her needs, I decided to create an array of 2x 500GB WDC Blue 16MB cache (SATA3 ready) on RAID0. Unfortunately the Silicon Image 3112 RAID utility from AN7_19 BIOS was unable to create the volume. So I decided to use the BIOS Paolo provided (the one with SilImage 4.2.50, not the most recent) and it worked like a charm. I even managed to clone existing disk to the RAID volume. 

Thanks again, esp. to Paolo. It saved a lot of my time. Smooth and rewarding.


----------



## japh42 (Mar 21, 2011)

I just purchased an AN7 and would like to know if anyone has gone beyond 1TB with it?

Can 4250 work beyond 1TB or the 4402 perhaps?


----------



## japh42 (Mar 21, 2011)

Upon a reread, although not stated outright, it seems that joaoptc got the 1.5TB to run with v4250.

Anyone hit 2TB?

Also...

Which turned out to be better, 4250 or 4402?


----------



## petkele (May 21, 2011)

big_stingray said:


> That's all. I hope it helps someone.



Sir,

thank you sir! Just saved my day. 

2 TB WD working fine with AN7+4284+XP Pro SP3.


----------



## sdse78 (Oct 1, 2011)

joaoptc said:


> I just had the problem that pviappiani described.
> I just got a 1.5T Seagate ST31500341AS.
> I produced my BIOS version with the last SiI Driver 4284.bin
> Initially, the Device serial was detected, but not the size.
> ...


How did you even get this far with it? How do you load those bin files on a fresh install? More so even get to the command prompt? Did you use a floppy drive to install these drivers and where does it even install them?


----------



## sdse78 (Oct 1, 2011)

ruddevil said:


> Many thanks for this. Recently my cousin who inherited my Abit AN7 rig ran out of disk space and based on her needs, I decided to create an array of 2x 500GB WDC Blue 16MB cache (SATA3 ready) on RAID0. Unfortunately the Silicon Image 3112 RAID utility from AN7_19 BIOS was unable to create the volume. So I decided to use the BIOS Paolo provided (the one with SilImage 4.2.50, not the most recent) and it worked like a charm. I even managed to clone existing disk to the RAID volume.
> 
> Thanks again, esp. to Paolo. It saved a lot of my time. Smooth and rewarding.


How did you load the BIOS and was it on a clean install?


----------



## sdse78 (Oct 1, 2011)

big_stingray said:


> I recently solved a tricky problem. I would like to share my experience to help others.
> 
> Things started when I try to hook a Hitachi Ultrastar 1TB sata II hard drive to my abit an7 mother board. Computer freezes at bios stage, hard drive model was correctly identified but not its capacity. System halted at that stage.
> 
> ...


Can I send you a PM for help? Or if anyone else reads this any help would be much appreciated.


----------

